# Surge vs. vehicle type



## RDomenick (May 9, 2016)

So I'm a fairly new driver (just over a month or so), and I have two vehicles I can run with. One is an suv, but not with enough capacity for XL. The other is an XL qualified vehicle (and then some).

I've noticed via pax that all the recent midweek surges have been for XL. Naturally they show as surge from the driver app, which is a different complaint...

I'm thinking that I want to be able to hop on with my XL vehicle, but if I get a regular X ping, I want to flip to my other vehicle while en route (I tend to couch it during the week, as my house is in a decent location).

Anyone see any flaws with that plan? Certainly if I'm out with the X, I won't be able to catch an XL ride, but since the surge has been sporadic midweek, I think that's something I can manage. I'm somewhat concerned that switching the vehicle via the app may drop the ride, but I haven't tested it out to see.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

You can have Uber set up a profile on your XL vehicle do only be able to accept XL requests , I have this on both of my cars but Uber Select and then one profile for UberX and Select


----------



## HoneyCombs (May 18, 2016)

Can we set a profile for our xl vehicle to be only x?!
I have the opposite issue. For example x is surging tonight at 5.9!!! And xl is normal. That's what I call bs. Of course everyone is going to call for the xl as its min is $13 less than the x fair. 
Its ridiculous. Another way we are getting screwed


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

HoneyCombs said:


> Can we set a profile for our xl vehicle to be only x?!
> I have the opposite issue. For example x is surging tonight at 5.9!!! And xl is normal. That's what I call bs. Of course everyone is going to call for the xl as its min is $13 less than the x fair.
> Its ridiculous. Another way we are getting screwed


I almost guarantee they'll do that , if they can make a Select or XL only profile they can do an X
I notice I get a lot of Select rides that aren't surging when X is 3x-5x , I just ignore then


----------



## RDomenick (May 9, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I almost guarantee they'll do that , if they can make a Select or XL only profile they can do an X
> I notice I get a lot of Select rides that aren't surging when X is 3x-5x , I just ignore then


I asked about an XL only profile, was told no. Then I get the annoying email about not taking rides because I'll only take XL (I only do weekends, from my couch)...


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Keep requesting to add a separate profile for XL-only. Be sure to state which vehicle. CSR's are not that bright, when I requested a separate SELECT-ONLY profile, and they ended up adding a 2nd profile for the same X/Select. Took about 3-4 emails to fix it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RDomenick said:


> I'm thinking that I want to be able to hop on with my XL vehicle, but if I get a regular X ping, I want to flip to my other vehicle while en route (I tend to couch it during the week, as my house is in a decent location).
> 
> .


Not sure if I'm understanding this right, but you want to go online with your XL vehicle, but if it's an X ping, arrive in different vehicle?
The moment you accept the ride, the pax sees the vehicle you will be arriving in. Arriving in a different vehicle would only cause problems for you.

Make pax nervous about getting in
Low rating
Complain to Uber



RDomenick said:


> I asked about an XL only profile, was told no. Then I get the annoying email about not taking rides because I'll only take XL (I only do weekends, from my couch)...


Keep trying. They do offer this


----------



## RDomenick (May 9, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not sure if I'm understanding this right, but you want to go online with your XL vehicle, but if it's an X ping, arrive in different vehicle?
> The moment you accept the ride, the pax sees the vehicle you will be arriving in. Arriving in a different vehicle would only cause problems for you.
> 
> Make pax nervous about getting in
> ...


I've decided not to bother with this anymore. I did it a bit, nobody seemed to care, but my X doesn't get great MPG, and it's just not worth the hassle unless there are significant surges, and those only exist in my area about 3x a year.



Cableguynoe said:


> Keep trying. They do offer this


Thanks. I'll push on that point a little harder.


----------



## RDomenick (May 9, 2016)

Interestingly, I'm told that they don't offer XL Only 'in my area' (Philadelphia region, even though I'm in Wilmington DE)


----------



## RDomenick (May 9, 2016)

And I've prodded further, and now I'm an XL only. Huzzah for small favors.


----------

